# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  a što s griješnicima...?

## iris34

Ja sam totalna tuka.

Htjedoh otvoriti novi topic no napravila sam grešku u koracima i sigurno ću opet dobit opomenu 8zasluženo9!

A sorry.

Evo što sam htjela ovdje napisati:

Ovdje neću nikog pozivat na izjašnjavanje jer sam opomenuta- što sam vrlo ozbiljno shvatila.    :Embarassed:  

Sve u svemu - nastojala sam štedjeti na prostoru foruma pa su linkovi sa tekstovima iz Večernjaka završili pod krivim naslovom topica. 
Nadam se da je ovaj prikladan - ako nije - mjenjajte. 

Prenosim (malkice prilagođen) dio svog posta: 

lidija_33 (napisa): 
MPO je etički neprihvatljiva kao i pobačaj, kao i homoseksualni brakovi, kao i svaki grijeh. 
Ali to ne znači da Crkva ili, ne daj Bože, Bog, odbacuju te svoje članove koji su to učinili. Crkva sve prihvaća i pomaže koliko može. Nikada nije nikoga zbog toga odbacila. Ali mora propovijedati istinu. Crkva osuđuje grijeh a ne grešnika. 


Kad je već Crkvi neprihvatljiv svaki grijeh i kad već osuđuje grijeh a ne grešnika slijedi pitanje: 
kako objasniti da Crkva sve ove godine (od nalaza inspekcije 2002.) nije osudila grijeh opisan u članku objavljenom u Večernjem listu: 
http://www.vecernji-list.hr/newsroom...73483/index.do ili još 
http://www.vecernji-list.hr/newsroom...73941/index.do 

Da komentiram dalje????   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## anchie76

Ovo je podforum "O udruzi".. kakve veze sve ovo ima s udrugom?!?.  

I spominjes da ne zelis nikoga prozivati na izjasnjenje, zaista ne vidim poantu ovog topica.  Crkva se definitivno nece izjasniti na ovom topicu o ovome sto pitas...

Smisao ovome ne vidim.

Zakljucat cu ovaj topic.

----------

